# Help! Advice! Quick!



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Ollie is like a ghost dog at the moment and just appears out of nowhere. My wife just stepped back and he screamed and yelped for about 30 seconds. We are so distraught that we may have hurt him, but I have checked all his toes and feet and his tail and he's fine with us inspecting and touching them and nothing feels amiss. He is walking fine as well. Of course I'll keep checking, but is it likely that she could have trod on him and done any damage that I can't feel or Ollie isn't reacting to?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sure that he is ok if he is walking alright and isnt pulling away when you touch him...they are like shadows...and you dont know they are there..they like to be so close to you. you both will learn to watch the feet...it happens to everyone...dont stress I am sure he is ok, and that your wife has caused no damage...both of you need a snuggle


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Relax...I tread on at least one of my dogs most days as they are always under my feet....they always yelp but never any harm done.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

That brings back memories! I'd say if he's not limping its probably mardy poo syndrome. Jasper used to let out the biggest yelps. He too would appear from no where. Once he was limping after my husband stood on his foot but after 30mins it had calmed down and he was walking normally. As long as he's not limping and eating fine and playing I wouldn't worry too much. i used to panic terribly because jasper was so mardy but he isnt so bad now hes a big boy, lolx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm sure he is fine. I have walked on Molly's paws many times as she kind of sneaks up on me and I don't hear her. She yelps but then she is fine. Sometimes I'm looking around for her and I'm going "Molly" and I look down and she is right beside me. They just kind of sneak up on you


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks all. If he didn't scream for about a minute afterwards we wouldn't have been so worried! Foot bones seem such delicate things!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad Ollie is ok and just demonstrating mardy 'poo syndrome .... it worked though, didn't it he now has you and your wife not moving your feet until you have checked where he is!!!
Word of warning though, my OH stood up off a chair on to Inzi's food when she was a puppy (11 weeks) and did break one of the small bones in her paw (equivalent to the ones footballers break) it healed fine, but she did have problems with that digit's nail bed - she had some grim infections and at one time the vet discussed amputating the toe - possible that the nail bed was damaged at the time she was trodden on. Thankfully friends at agility club strongly advised me to not let the vet amputate and it did eventually clear up and she no longer has any problems with that foot.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

The day hubby stepped on jasper he had his work boots on and we were so concerned as jasper really did squeal, I was heart broken that we'd hurt him and of course he limped around making us feel guilty! All was ok though luckily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie makes a terrible noise if I step on her which is quite frequently as she sleeps on my feet whenever I sit down! I'm sure it will be obvious if he is really hurt.


----------

